# Meepling and I taking a nap together. She's very sick. :'(



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## SlashGlambert (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww that is _so _sweet! I'm sorry to hear she's sick  I did this when my heart rat was sick. They become family. I pray she gets better and that she's comfortable!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww. I do this with Meggy quite a lot now she's old. Sometimes she just wants quiet away from the others and she falls asleep in my elbow


----------



## maplexcutie22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats so cute ;~;


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

So sweet. That must be feeling great for her. Hope she passes peacefully.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

This is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's hoping your girl recovers!

I saw this on Reddit. Sweet pic=)


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooray for fellow redditors. :3 Sadly, I don't think Meepling will be with us much longer, but I want to give her lots of snuggles and kisses before she goes so at least she'll know she was loved.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your girl is sick, I hope Meepling can make a full recovery.


----------

